# Deer creek (stark)



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thinking about trying deer creek out this week anyone been out there at all this winter.. don't ever hear alot about it. Know there are alot of crappie not.much size to them.. just poking to see if it's worth the time or to try somewhere else


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I might head there Friday afternoon if you want company. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure I will be out Friday if I go I will put a report out just trying to figure if a different body of water would be better


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

People have been out and all over the lake the past few weeks. 
yesterday they were concentrated along both sides of the Price St causeway.
Late last week a few people were right on the drop off directly across from the ramp on the far shore hitting the fallen treetops. 
I also saw a shanty or two along the dam close to and just north of the spillway. 
I was out on it a couple of times the weekend before last. Not fishing but checking out something for the future.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

While you are in the area, check out Dale Walborn directly north of the Reeder Rd parking area. 
People have been out there in the one spot since the ice was really thin. 
Parking lot was packed yesterday and they were parking on the Reeder Rd causeway. I can’t imagine what’s there in that shallow hole. 
I think it’s more of a party social affair than actual fishing.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

No fish in deer creek. Complete waste of time. 😉


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Lewzer said:


> While you are in the area, check out Dale Walborn directly north of the Reeder Rd parking area.
> People have been out there in the one spot since the ice was really thin.
> Parking lot was packed yesterday and they were parking on the Reeder Rd causeway. I can’t imagine what’s there in that shallow hole.
> I think it’s more of a party social affair than actual fishing.


It may be the spot where the pipe runs under the road, the crappie always stack up there in the spring, because the current coming through there and the bait!


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been out 4 times this year. Still looking for some decent crappies. I definitely have the cats figured out...

I am going to try Friday after work and possiblythis weekend. If you are out Wednesday or Thursday Could you give an update on the ice? 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Always wondered are there holdover walleye in there that have come from walborn I know that's how the wipers are in there..


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Was out last night in the wind the ice was still good all the rain was pushed to one side of the ice.. Same problem found alot of fish but all small mostly gills, few crappie biggest 7 to 8 inch.. was fishing the smaller side of price street trying to stay out of wind, that still didn't help..


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

You guys better be extremely careful out on Deer creek with this warmup. That dam is pulling current all year round. Ice was very sketchy and sloppy in the channels before the warm up.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Did a ride out around Deer creek and walborn this morning, no one out on main lakes, a few guy out by reeder road. No snow on ice looked really slick, a few geese and looked lik swans out in the backwaters area of walborn keeping a area open. Didn’t want to go solo anywhere. Mahoning river open past 225 and price street at Berlin.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

No one at deer creek when I headed to walborn this morning, got out on 5 inches of ice , shore line not bad when I was leaving at noon. Ice was popping in the morning. A few lookers and sniffers, got a small perch and a little kitty, still nice getting out. One area looked like Swiss cheese, that area will rot out this weekend I bet.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

